
Researchers urge: industry standard SHA-1 should be retracted sooner - lisper
http://www.cwi.nl/news/2015/researchers-urge-industry-standard-sha-1-should-be-retracted-sooner
======
dalke
The key points for me are: “SHA-1 was already broken theoretically, but now a
very practical cost efficient implementation is in sight” and ”We now think
that the state-of-the-art attack on full SHA-1 as described in 2013 may cost
around 100,000 dollar renting graphics cards in the cloud.”

